# The rest of my zoo



## mantisboybrandon (Aug 24, 2010)

As i have already said, i currently have 3 Iris. Ora.'s but i have soooooo much more critters  

Ok so first, i have 1 lizard and he is a Veiled Chameleon and his name is lowie and hes about 7-8years old.

Next I own 3 snakes, a corn snake, ball python, and garter snake. All of which are my main hobby and passion.

I also have a west highland white terrier and her name is Lacey  shes geting to be an old girl but she takes a HUGE place in my heart

Lastly i(well more like my dad) have TONS of tropical fish ranging in size from small little tetras to 3 feet long pacus and catfish. They are my dads main hobby and is yet another intrest of mine


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2010)

No pics?


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> No pics?


ya don't see any pics ball pythons are my hobby as well i have about 10 snakes


----------



## mantisboybrandon (Aug 24, 2010)

Of corse i have pics! :lol: 

Veiled Chameleon:












Corn Snake:











Ball Python:











Gater Snake: (its a bit of a psyco so i never handle it)






Westie Lacey:











I dont have pics of the fish, yet.  

But yeah there are all my babies and i love them with all my heart. Hope they arent too big...


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful animals. B)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Beautiful animals. B)


+1  That makes me want to spend a couple of days photographing all my animals. :lol:


----------



## mantisboybrandon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2010)

That wild looking white one at the end is scary:lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice.


----------

